# Worst accident?



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey Folks,

What is the worst accident you had or heard from a reliable source? What advice would you give to avoid accidents? 
Thank you and happy shooting
Alan


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

If you mean slingshot accidents I shot out the sliding glass door of my patio with a shot that went 15 degrees off target for some reason. It cost me $2500 to replace the whole door but the door was crap anyway and I was thinking about replacing it. It was cold and I was shooting through the patio door from in the kitchen where it was warmer. The shot went off course and hit the glass. Lesson: Don't shoot from inside to outside and check your bands before you shoot. Also maybe don't shoot heavy ammo in the house.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I shoot through my iPhones often when I record. I shoot long range so I hit the phone sometimes. 🤣


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One iphone RIP . I like the camera behind the target for best effect . How to avoid ? Put a polycarb sheet in front of camera or camera up range where you stand .


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

David D said:


> If you mean slingshot accidents I shot out the sliding glass door of my patio with a shot that went 15 degrees off target for some reason. It cost me $2500 to replace the whole door but the door was crap anyway and I was thinking about replacing it. It was cold and I was shooting through the patio door from in the kitchen where it was warmer. The shot went off course and hit the glass. Lesson: Don't shoot from inside to outside and check your bands before you shoot. Also maybe don't shoot heavy ammo in the house.


i thought i was the only one to do that... i wasnt shooting from the kitchen though, it was from my living room to the patio, stupid glass door got in the way


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Do we have a gory hand and hit thread?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

It's a toss up between a gory hand hit and a freak ricochet that took out a window. How to avoid? Don't shoot. Or maybe shoot better / smarter. Oooh, there was also the time I killed a chrony on a shot where the band broke..., and....


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I had a bad return to sender while trying to learn PFS... Still haven't figured out? I also took out a window when I was first learning.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm happy to hear nobody has lost an eye. Seriously. And I highly rec safety glasses. Also seriously.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Okay, if I am the first to do it- a hand hit pic from, well, a while back. Back when I was "learning" and not as proficient as I am now. Disturbingly, not that many years back 😬. Pic looks worse than it actually was. the ball struck the top of my hand and scraped some skin off. It bled for sure, but I shot more that day. And it stayed sore for a few days but I kept shooting every day. And no, I'm not all that tough.

I originally looked for the pic on my phone and it isn't there. Maybe no pic and it never happened? Alas, the internet never forgets.

On a serious note, function follows form. At the time this happened I was shooting really heavy bands looking for a setup that could get 7/16" and 1/2" going as fast as possible. Proper form = frame perpendicular to hand. And when the bands get really heavy, it is easy to stray from proper form. Angle the forks back or forward and the clearance between the ball and the hand gets smaller. Make that angle smaller and maybe jerk a little while releasing under more force than may be advisable to hold and, well, I probably deserved what I got. The silver lining is I am able to learn from my mistakes. Eventually. Sometimes.

If there is a moral to the story maybe it is don't pull more than you can hold steady. And perhaps start low then work your way up with an eye toward making sure form is good at every step. Or maybe "you bought it you pay for it"? Experience is a great teacher. And maybe the follow up would be what doesn't kill you makes you stronger? Or, when it quits stinging figure out what you did wrong and try to correct it.

Doubt I am done with these and will never have another. Someday I am going to get back to trying butterfly again 😰. But very happy they are much fewer and much much farther between now than they were then.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Okay, if I am the first to do it- a hand hit pic from, well, a while back. Back when I was "learning" and not as proficient as I am now. Disturbingly, not that many years back 😬. Pic looks worse than it actually was. the ball struck the top of my hand and scraped some skin off. It bled for sure, but I shot more that day. And it stayed sore for a few days but I kept shooting every day. And no, I'm not all that tough.
> 
> I originally looked for the pic on my phone and it isn't there. Maybe no pic and it never happened? Alas, the internet never forgets.
> 
> ...


Oh man right in the soft spot there too. Ouch


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Result of my short foray with TTF and 7/16" steel, a thumb blowout and a just healed scar from a hit like @High Desert Flipper.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> I had a bad return to sender while trying to learn PFS... Still haven't figured out? I also took out a window when I was first learning.


How far were you from the target when that bounce back happened? I hope you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Okay, if I am the first to do it- a hand hit pic from, well, a while back. Back when I was "learning" and not as proficient as I am now. Disturbingly, not that many years back 😬. Pic looks worse than it actually was. the ball struck the top of my hand and scraped some skin off. It bled for sure, but I shot more that day. And it stayed sore for a few days but I kept shooting every day. And no, I'm not all that tough.
> 
> I originally looked for the pic on my phone and it isn't there. Maybe no pic and it never happened? Alas, the internet never forgets.
> 
> ...


Oh, no. Hope this never happens again. Take care and stay safe buddy.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Before we discovered slingshots... wayyy before... in school... since the first grade... we used rubber bands and paper "pellets". And then one day the principal paid a visit to all classes and ours and told us to stop immediately. One sorry little bastard got hit in the eye.

Years later, in high school, I invented a dart. A pin that went through the paper pellet and was shot by a rubber band (see.. we were all frameless shooters back then). All I managed to do with that was shoot my thumb at full velocity.

Much later I used a proper slingshot (of my own design).. this one, in fact:








5 Minute Slingshot


OK.. it's not quite 5 minutes... more like 10-15. The glue and paint drying is extra of course. But hey, you need a slingshot like yesterday? I got you covered. It's ugly. But comfortable to hold and shoot. Get some sections of small diameter PVC pipe. Nuke two identical length sections...




www.slingshotforum.com













I used a proper dart using a nail. And shot my thumb... again... after so many years.

Lesson... 1. Use darts only with wrist-braced slingshots. Don't be a hero. And 2. that attachment method you see in the pic, is a disaster.

And 3.... if you are shooting darts that you place in the pouch vertically, make sure the sharp end is pointed UP and the feathered end is DOWN.


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

Whytey said:


> Result of my short foray with TTF and 7/16" steel, a thumb blowout and a just healed scar from a hit like @High Desert Flipper.
> 
> View attachment 362854


Oh, no, this looks pretty bad. sorry to hear that you went through this. Stay safe pal


----------



## Relivechildhood (Dec 12, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 362855


Hope this never happens again. Stay safe.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

For me it's an accepted part of the journey.🙃


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Shot a rock with a marble and marble bounced right back at me and hit me in the neck, hurt like a b*tch thought it would shatter. Stupid me 😂


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I've had a couple of hits with 6mm on the webbing between thumb and index when learning frameless. Left a mark for a while but healed relatively quickly.

The most expensive was cracking a large window pane with a 16mm marble. 

The most dangerous was shooting the right lens out of my glasses with a 16mm marble coming from a full butterfly anchor. It was all done before I knew what happened. 

The advice is just be smart about it. 9/10 you know you're doing something stupid before you do it, but you don't think anything bad will happen. Also, take breaks if you're shooting heavy bands and you're loosing control.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Why I don’t shoot pfs anymore too erratic there is a shot waiting for you to stop paying attention and I’m lacking in the attention department. More forgiveness with a gapper.If there is someone out there who can shoot a pfs without an occasional erratic shot I’d be interested in learning their techniques.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Interesting this thread to learn from other people's mistakes.

What scares me the most is a ricochet in the eye, and even then I don't wear protective glasses (I'm an idiot).
The second thing that scares me the most is a hit from the ball in the hand, like some of the photos here (in another place on the internet I saw an impressive hole in the hand, it practically pierced the hand from side to side).

I worry about the bands being straight when shooting, but who knows... Someday I'd like to practice butterfly but I'm pretty scared to hit my hand.

A few days ago I was with a friend shooting inside an abandoned building, and a ball bounced several times off the walls and hit him in the back. He was wearing a thick jacket and it didn't hurt him, but surely if it would have hit him in the face it would have hurt.

It's amazing how much a steel ball can bounce at those speeds.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Relivechildhood said:


> Oh, no. Hope this never happens again. Take care and stay safe buddy.


Proper form is a great thing. Learn that and hand hits don't happen. Get over zealous and ahead of yourself then you can have the experience of learning from mistakes instead of good reps. Experience is a great teacher, and I am very motivated to learn from her so that these are much fewer and much farther between. Proper form and good reps are definitely the way to go. On the upside, hand hits are not fatal.

I believe there are highly experienced members here who have never had a hand hit. My hat his off them for doing it right. And again, mine was due to getting ahead of myself. 

A point of pride is that I have started playing with butterfly this year. I have only played with it a bit off and on but have stayed within myself and been very careful to work on form. And so far no accidents worse than some cheek brushes with that. Trying to learn from my mistakes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Rb1984 said:


> Interesting this thread to learn from other people's mistakes.
> 
> What scares me the most is a ricochet in the eye, and even then I don't wear protective glasses (I'm an idiot).
> The second thing that scares me the most is a hit from the ball in the hand, like some of the photos here (in another place on the internet I saw an impressive hole in the hand, it practically pierced the hand from side to side).
> ...



I am happy and fortunate that my hand fully healed. 

Without getting preachy, I would point out that eyes don't heal and strongly rec safety glasses. I am not perfect and haven't worn them every time, but I did get some inexpensive ones in both clear and sunglass tint and am really good at wearing them now. Both pairs together cost ~$20, a bit less than a nice lower end frame. I haven't had a it to them yet, and if I die having "wasted" the money on glasses that were never used to stop a ricochet I will still consider it money well spent.

It is interesting to see and learn from the occasional hand hit. It would be a real bummer to see a lost eye (that won't come back). Happy I got through my original childhood without losing an eye, and trying to keep it that way here in my second childhood.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Relivechildhood said:


> Hope this never happens again. Stay safe.


 happens.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I am happy and fortunate that my hand fully healed.
> 
> Without getting preachy, I would point out that eyes don't heal and strongly rec safety glasses. I am not perfect and haven't worn them every time, but I did get some inexpensive ones in both clear and sunglass tint and am really good at wearing them now. Both pairs together cost ~$20, a bit less than a nice lower end frame. I haven't had a it to them yet, and if I die having "wasted" the money on glasses that were never used to stop a ricochet I will still consider it money well spent.
> 
> It is interesting to see and learn from the occasional hand hit. It would be a real bummer to see a lost eye (that won't come back). Happy I got through my original childhood without losing an eye, and trying to keep it that way here in my second childhood.


Maybe I'll buy some glasses, but I'm sure that half the days I'll forget them or I'll be too lazy to put them on🤦


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

There is a dent in my chrony. Um, maybe several. Still works though. 

Also there is a lamp that doesn't work anymore. I was using it to light my target, shooting from the house into the garage.
Then I had a brainstorm. I had some kind of a glow in the dark toy - could I hit that in the dark? Sure, i can see a little gleam of light coming off it. Bang! The light was a reflection off the lamp housing; glass went everywhere. 

Tried a stick shot, got an RTS in the stomach, fortunately I wasn't using strong bands. 

Had a BB from a CO2 pistol smash my thumbnail once but that doesn't count, not a slingshot. Hurt though and bled like crazy.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Rb1984 said:


> Maybe I'll buy some glasses, but I'm sure that half the days I'll forget them or I'll be too lazy to put them on🤦



Me too.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I just read some threads and watched a video about RTS... Phewwww!

I think I'll rule out shooting butterfly, I'll stay on the cheek.

I will also be very careful about using ammo that is too heavy for the bandset I am using.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Bimbo said:


> i thought i was the only one to do that... i wasnt shooting from the kitchen though, it was from my living room to the patio, stupid glass door got in the way


I am happy to hear that I am not the only one to do that. I felt pretty stupid. I have a nice new door though and I won't be shooting from the kitchen anymore.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

In general my understanding is a return to sender means the ammo never really leaves the pouch and get shot back at you. Somehow as you shoot the ammo the pouch gets on the other side of the ammo and then when your bands come back at you it throws the ammo right back at you. It's only happened to me one time but it stopped me from doing pickle fork shooting for a long while.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> In general my understanding is a return to sender means the ammo never really leaves the pouch and get shot back at you. Somehow as you shoot the ammo the pouch gets on the other side of the ammo and then when your bands come back at you it throws the ammo right back at you. It's only happened to me one time but it stopped me from doing pickle fork shooting for a long while.


It definitely doesn't have to be something nice lol.

There's a video of a guy butterfly shooting huge balls through a thick wooden board like butter. I think it says about 100-110 joules of power. An atrocity.

A couple of RTS happen to him but he is very lucky that they don't hit him.
If that hits you in the head, you're dead on the spot.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> In general my understanding is a return to sender means the ammo never really leaves the pouch and get shot back at you.


Yeah.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Yeah.


Holy SMACK! Wow. I am embarrassed for laughing, but I couldn't help it. But am still embarrassed. But it is kinda comical. But...

I hope she is okay.

And yeah, THAT is a RTS.


Every now and again there is a thread here about making a caty like the one in the video to launch really big ammo like 1 lb lead balls or something like that. And somebody always prudently mentions RTS potential. Something to think about.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Yeah.


hahahaha wtf... Well, a melon or a watermelon in the face at that speed is not a joke... Very crazy


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

Nothing too major for me yet... I had freak shot that missed very high and bounced off a wood fence that was 6 ft behind my catch box, went straight up in the air, and would have hit me if I hadn't spotted it in the air and moved aside. (I do wear safety glasses.)

The worst one I've seen on YouTube is this one from Joerg Sprave, starting around 1:23. (It's restricted, so you have to click on the link to watch it on YouTube.)






I would have thought someone with as much shooting experience as he has would know not to shoot at a target positioned right in front of a solid wall...?


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

PlinkerPlunk said:


> Nothing too major for me yet... I had freak shot that missed very high and bounced off a wood fence that was 6 ft behind my catch box, went straight up in the air, and would have hit me if I hadn't spotted it in the air and moved aside. (I do wear safety glasses.)
> 
> The worst one I've seen on YouTube is this one from Joerg Sprave, starting around 1:23. (It's restricted, so you have to click on the link to watch it on YouTube.)
> 
> ...


It won't let me watch the video but I guess it will be the one that gets the ball stuck in his head lol crazy too.

It's just that this guy with all the inventions he makes, one day it had to happen to him...

It has good videos, it makes very powerful devices

The good thing about those videos is that they make you see what can happen, and take more precautions.


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, that's the one. You probably have to be logged into YouTube to view it so they can verify your age.

It certainly was a good lesson for me. If I had been him, I probably wouldn't have posted that video. But I was glad he did. It probably has prevented countless slingshot accidents.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Keep the safety lesson of shooting hard surfaces... but that video was a fake.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

well, when I saw it time ago with some friends we thought it was real, and some times when shooting with them near a wall they told me "be careful, remember the bald guy on youtube" 😂


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

karaolos said:


> Keep the safety lesson of shooting hard surfaces... but that video was a fake.


 Nice bit of work on that piece of video fiction! I'm glad to hear he was not injured after all. But this is one time when I don't mind being fooled, because something like that certainly could happen... or worse.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

PlinkerPlunk said:


> Nothing too major for me yet... I had freak shot that missed very high and bounced off a wood fence that was 6 ft behind my catch box, went straight up in the air, and would have hit me if I hadn't spotted it in the air and moved aside. (I do wear safety glasses.)
> 
> The worst one I've seen on YouTube is this one from Joerg Sprave, starting around 1:23. (It's restricted, so you have to click on the link to watch it on YouTube.)
> 
> ...


Yikes. I hadn't seen that one before. He had several bounce back at him before the on that hit. Sometimes when the world gives you warnings that you don't listen to.....


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I remember that woman getting hit in the face with the watermelon?? I used to love watching amazing race.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I didn't realize Jorge's video was staged. I am probably that gullible though. And it makes sense with the closeups catching the blood spurting out his head and that final shot with his head wrapped up and him in a daze. If it was real and they were more concerned with getting all that footage into the camera and up onto YouTube than they were with taking care of him, well, then they should probably be committed.


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

The Joerg video was kind of a promotional for a zombie movie he was in, in anyway, a guy with his experience would not be caught shooting 1 inch steel balls at a 90degree wall straight on at that distance...
Look for the original video, he even explains how they shot the bounce back video


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, if you scroll back in the thread a bit you'll find where karaolos posted video showing the back story on the original video that was posted.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I had brought that Sprave clip up a while back because I thought it was real too. From what I understand he was on the forum at the time and hadn’t told anyone it was a stunt. When people found out he had faked it, it created a giant 💩storm on here. Honestly that kind of would have pissed me off too. When I saw it I was truly concerned for the guy so I imagine it didn’t go over too well. 
On a side note, I took a tether ball to the face in 5th grade and it damn near knocked me out 😂. So yeah I hope the medical staff on Amazing Race at least gave that woman a one over. I’m sure they must have.


----------



## johnriley29 (12 mo ago)

My worst accident was from shooting a wasp without a lanyard.. It slipped out of my left hand hold and put two of my teeth threw my lip.. So thankful I didn't break any teeth.. I see so many small plastic or G10 type slingshots on here with no lanyard and scares the hell out of me.. Don't wish that on anyone.. You won't see me ever doing that again..


----------



## MTCole (12 mo ago)

Not long ago, I was shooting at what was left of my daughter's apple sitting on the wood railing of our deck from about 25 feet. I was shooting 1/4" balls and shot one low into the 2x6 rail. It bounced straight back and hit me in the thigh. Felt like a bee sting. Happened so quick, I never even saw it coming. Also, just last night I was shooting in my basement and in some freak way, I had a wild shot that went about 3 feet right of my catch box and put a 7/16" dent in the wood paneling on the wall...We will see how long it takes for my wife to notice that one. Still can't figure out what happened because there are no marks on my frame from a fork hit. I just got my first frameless/tube set up also. I've shot myself in the hand 3x's with 3/8 clay and once with a .177 bb. The bb hurt worst of all and was enough that I put it away for a while. Didn't break that skin though, luckily.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

johnriley29 said:


> My worst accident was from shooting a wasp without a lanyard.. It slipped out of my left hand hold and put two of my teeth threw my lip.. So thankful I didn't break any teeth.. I see so many small plastic or G10 type slingshots on here with no lanyard and scares the hell out of me.. Don't wish that on anyone.. You won't see me ever doing that again..


Sometimes I see some slingshots in pictures and I think I couldn't hold them really tight with the grip I like to use, I think they would slip out of my hand especially using strong bands. It is the impression that it gives me in the photos, perhaps in reality it is not so.
There are slingshots that I would definitely put a lanyard on. For example the Wasp and many others (and I love them aesthetically, I would like to have a Wasp Enzo in blue).

For example the HTS I'm using right now has a grip shape that I really like and allows me to grip it pretty hard. It doesn't give me the feeling that it's going to slip out of my hand, even though it's made of polished aluminum.
However, I am also going to put a lanyard on it, I have already ordered several rolls of "paracord" cords in different colors on Aliexpress. A frame in the face doesn't have to be fun lol. In addition to security, I like the aesthetic look of a lanyard that matches the color of the bands, for example. 

(I know that the aliexpress ropes would suck compared to an original paracord, but hey, I'm not going to climb with them, I guess they'll hold up if the frame slips from my hand...)


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Big thumb knuckle hit. That was not funny, but no blood and no broken bones. I learned my lesson, being focused is important. The more worse accident was when that happened to my daughter while I was teaching her to shoot a slingshot. In my case, it was steel, in her case, it was clay, but she was not amused. We'll return to shooting in summer, she's a bit pissed it happened to her. I have to fit the bands better for her (and her younger brother, he wants to learn shooting, too). Bill Hays has a good video on teaching children how to shoot, I should have watched it before giving a frame to my little big daughter... S*** happens.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Mine pales in comparison to some of these but just a hand hit with 1/2 steel shooting TTF before I even knew what proper form meant. Left a gigantic welt and almost like a blood blister. Switched to OTT right away after that.

Several months ago we had a member come on and tell a tale of him screwing around with some rubber ammo and was trying to freak out his young niece. Evidently he shot at a seagull, not thinking he’d hit it, but nailed the thing in the neck, killing it instantly and his niece was screaming.. man I felt so bad for that dude. Never aim at something you don’t intend to destroy, even with rubber ammo. I can’t remember who that was.


----------



## NorthernOntario (Jan 1, 2022)

This story is not really an accident , more just a stupid act. I was practicing in the garage shooting paper targets and simply got bored. I noticed a old black aerosol spay paint can on a shelf on the back wall. I thought it would be cool to just knock of the nozzle . I shot low and blew a hole in the can. It fell to the floor and started spinning around releasing pressure spraying paint everywhere. The door was open so I just kicked it outside where it continued to spin around spraying black paint all over my white vinel siding. My wife was not very impressed


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Yeah, my wife would have also been unimpressed. Lucky for me mine is patient, understanding, and forgiving.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Killed iPhone 8 😐 dented softet fun fun


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Put a hole through my left hand once... stung a little.. okay, maybe a lot.
But that wasn't near as bad (for me) as this one:

A bad ricochet hit my SUV in the windshield:



























Ahh, not so bad you say, well it was on my Benz.... so it'll cost a lot to repair!









Coulda been worse I guess, I could have hit my Wife's car.... That would've gone over like a lead balloon!
Her taking my Mom for a spin:


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

When we were young we had those old solid alloy Milbro frames with the thumb rest right in the middle of the fork, the worst accident ended up being my freinds fathers brand new 3 and a half ton Bedford truck window accident.
We were shooting in the yard and the truck was about a hundred yards away, I fired at a pigeon on the workshop roof and it bounced off and went through the drivers side front windscreen and embedded itself in the seat.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

The Apprentice said:


> When we were young we had those old solid alloy Milbro frames with the thumb rest right in the middle of the fork, the worst accident ended up being my freinds fathers brand new 3 and a half ton Bedford truck window accident.
> We were shooting in the yard and the truck was about a hundred yards away, I fired at a pigeon on the workshop roof and it bounced off and went through the drivers side front windscreen and embedded itself in the seat.


Did your friend get a whipping? Breaking the window on a new truck is about the worst case scenario. I broke my glass door but I own the house so no repercussions.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The _ricochet_ went all the way through the window and into the driver’s seat? 😯 Boy that was one heck of a ricochet.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

David D said:


> Did your friend get a whipping? Breaking the window on a new truck is about the worst case scenario. I broke my glass door but I own the house so no repercussions.


No he never told his parents who did it, and nothing more was said, it was a company vehicle so they paid for the new screen.


----------



## spork (Jun 22, 2019)

Delete my post


----------



## spork (Jun 22, 2019)

I wanted to reword my earlier post.

There are several studies online about ocular injuries from paintball. The energy seems similar to those used by slingshots. 2 joules was enough for a injury in the study with 10+ being the most extreme. These studies are making me reconsider my setup and choice of ammo.

Some of the most skilled people seem to still have weird accidents. A rts or ricochet could send the ball anywhere. One of the biggest concerns of mine would be someone getting in the way without noticing them. Do you make sure no one can sneak up on you while practicing? I added an alarm to my basement door when I realized there was a possibility for someone to open the door silently. I gave myself a guilt trip for not noticing the issue sooner. I have seen videos online with people around the catch box and they still keep shooting with 0 concern.

After giving it some thought I'm no longer comfortable shooting heavy stuff at home with others in the house. 6mm steel is maybe? a lot safer if you keep the fps low. Some .43 airsoft or the simpleshot practice ammo might be the best option for keeping energy less than 2 joules.

Even if everything has worked out fine for you so far its a good idea to reevaluate your setup.


----------

